# Upcoming Releases in 2016



## SeverinR (Sep 9, 2015)

Did see many movies at all this year. Maybe better nextyear, but the Fantasy/Sci-fi drought seems to continue.
Starts out slow but seems like good potential later on.

*Jan*:the 5th wave(Alien invasion)
*Feb*: Pride and prejudice and Zombies(Another zombie movie?)
       Ben Hur
*Mar*:  Divergent: Allegiant
Batman vs  Superman
*Apr:* Jungle book (Live action)
The Huntsman(Sequel to Snow white and the Huntsman)
*May*: CaptAmerica,Civil war
Friday 13[SUP]th[/SUP] reboot
Alice through the looking glass
Angry birds
*June*: TMNT
Warcraft
The Conjuring 2
Independence day resurgence 
*July*:Tarzan
Star Trek beyond
Ghostbusters (female)
Ice age, collision course
Knights of the Round Table
*Aug.*:Suicidesquad 
Pete’s dragon
Spectral (Special ops vs ghosts)
*Nov.: *Fantastic beast and where to find them (Prequel to Harry Potter)
The Great Wall
*Dec.: *Star wars Rogue one
Assasin’s creed
Jumanji  (remake;maybe better effects, but tough to beat the cast of the original.)

(Copied from Word, forget how many errors happen when I do that.)


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh god an Angry Birds movie? That's gonna be....something else.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 11, 2015)

I may look at:
Ghostbusters & [anything] Star Wars [as I know someone working on the franchise].
They were [sort of] my childhood.
P&P&Zombies made a good story precis; Not so sure about a good film.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 12, 2015)

Ones I'm looking forward to:

Black Mass (Sept 18)

Sicario (Sept 18th)

The Martian (Oct 2nd)

Star Wars VII (Dec 15th)

Revenant (Dec 25th)

*Not fantasy scifi only, but there you have it.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 9, 2016)

I really liked "5th wave."

I saw previews to Pride and prejudice zombies.  It looks good too.
Allegiant: Not sure I like "the Truman show" expanse of the show.  The isolated walled world is a "failure" so the outer world decides to destroy it all. 

Junglebook: previews look great. Don't know about the storyline but they got a lot of good stars as the voices of the animals and really amazing footage of the location. (Christopher Walkin(King Louie), Bill Murray (Baloo), Ben Kingsly (Bagheera) Scarlaet Johansson (Kaa).


Huntsman looks interesting.

Alice through the looking glass: only saw one set of previews, but might be good.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 9, 2016)

Good  movies coming out soon? 

Young Messiah-Friday

Divergent-allegiant-Mar 18

Jungle book- Apr 15 (tax day)

Ben Hur release pushed back to August.


----------

